# The Little Trout That Could



## channelbass (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks BLAKESTER


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Now that's a nice fish.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Outa all those 12lbers we caught today I think I like that one the best.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

NICE!!!! That's a beast there!!! When we goin fishin Blake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????? Congrats!


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

please take me with you!!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Well since its too early to get out on the piers or beach I think Im gonna try some freshwater this weekend. Looks like you know the good spots. Any recommendations? Maybe try and hook some bass around this area?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thats a nice Gator trout


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

that's quite a trout, congrats!


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

hey blake i think we are going to have some long talks on the pier this summer


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice fish


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Mucho accolades sir!! Mount that sum biotch!!!! Looks like the "Soulless Trough" paid off again!! 

Skunk


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

That makes nine trout over 12lbs on my boat this year, I guess we keep catchin the same one over and over again. RELEASED ALL!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

'Kin L


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Nice work guys, I love seeing pix like that. Sure beats the hell outta those pix of piles and piles of small dead trout. That one deserves a > :beer:

Ben


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Gator!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

That's not a trout. That is a striper in a trout costume! Dang!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Awesome catch, I feel the better part thou is knowing its out there swimming around for someone else to have a chance at catching. Hats off on the conservation of some fine genetics. Cant thank you enough for releasing her.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

blakester said:


> That makes nine trout over 12lbs on my boat this year, I guess we keep catchin the same one over and over again. RELEASED ALL!


You mean we shouldn't keep and kill every trout we catch?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Well 21 years over there and my log book says that was #46 over 12lbs which makes me a very lucky man, and some times the people that fish with me as well. NO I dont eatem and I told Channel Bass he could keep it if he wanted. Back in the drink she went, very healthy and lively to boot. I encourage everybody that fishes with me over there to CATCH AND RELEASE, because this place is special and thats the way I wanta keep it. Im no fish hugger for christ sake, hell Im a part time offshore mate amongst many other thangs to keep up with todays economy. So to answer your question Basstardo NO ,take a few for the table and enjoy? I dont recommend filling your frezzer up, they are not even close to the other tasty fish that swim our local waters, but hey to each his own. A BIG thanks to Channel Bass for lettin her go, and another congradulations on a TROUT of a life time.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I was just bein' a wiseass about someone else that fishes there. You know of whom I speak. opcorn: I wouldn't eat anything out of the Elizabeth River anyway.  Plenty of other spots to get them specks and pups for the table.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

I know, I was tryin to skirt that very issue, I know you was playin, just tryin to get my point across in the most sutule way.


----------



## jcarroll (Nov 18, 2008)

hot damn!!! Thats a pretty one cappy! You can really do it can't ya?


----------



## OV-DUSTY (Aug 29, 2007)

Just Wonder When The Summer Is Coming So The Speck Trout Gone To Somewhere or Stay There in Hot Ditch and Died B/c of Hot Water? If They Are Gone Somewhere Then Where They Goin To?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Go*

Just like all the other travlers on the inter costal they go on vacation.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Hot Water*



OV-DUSTY said:


> Just Wonder When The Summer Is Coming So The Speck Trout Gone To Somewhere or Stay There in Hot Ditch and Died B/c of Hot Water? If They Are Gone Somewhere Then Where They Goin To?


Mostly their resident fish, with the food supply that is there year round they have no reason to go anywhere, mullets, shad, and spot all winter and croakers all summer. Ive seen 98 degree water in there in the summer and doubt very seriously anything lives in that, but I would look for much cooler waters in the main river and intercostal water ways. JMO


----------



## DarkSkies (Aug 16, 2008)

Beautiful fish, man!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Stoke!


----------



## OV-DUSTY (Aug 29, 2007)

blakester said:


> Mostly their resident fish, with the food supply that is there year round they have no reason to go anywhere, mullets, shad, and spot all winter and croakers all summer. Ive seen 98 degree water in there in the summer and doubt very seriously anything lives in that, but I would look for much cooler waters in the main river and intercostal water ways. JMO


Gotcha!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow'


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Awesome catch!!!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Holy Lord! I just went from 6 o'clock to 9:30PM


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Hell of a nice catch


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

O dear God! Now that is a speckled mule.


----------

